

Repurpose : Video documentary about hardware hackers at Foulab in Montréal - jrbedard
http://montrealtechwatch.com/2009/05/24/repurpose-a-video-documentary-about-hackers-and-foulab/

======
lowkey
I've visited this hackerspace and I have to say, Montreal has an amazing
hacker/startup communities going. It must be something to do with all the
pretty girls and bagels :)

